# Around Los Angeles - 200 Pics



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow. A different response from SSP, but not suprising. 

I take photographs, if I see something interesting that catches my eye, I'll snap a shot if I'm not lazy. I try to give a well-rounded tour of cities everytime I visit, but I can only do that if I'm there for a few days, and I have an extensive transit system like NYC or a driving tour guide. I was lucky to have ChrisLA and BuckEye as tour guides. I didn't spend too much time in some of the ritzy areas because they're seen too much. (The last time I visited NYC, I only took like 10 pictures in Manhattan). I prefer blue collar areas devoid of pretentiousness, no matter what the ethnicities of the people are. But I also enjoy streetscapes, regardless of the neighborhood. 

Since this is an international forum, I understand that most people only see whats represented by the media in regards to US cities. Well, welcome to post WW2 US. The two cities that best exemplify this period are Los Angeles and Detroit. 

LA a mish-mash of ramshackle, tacky and flashy architecture nestled in a beautiful setting, which reflects what it's, from a series of small towns and mid-sized cities that grew into a metropolis and is still growing way out of its infrastructure. So in that you see some bizarre juxtapositions. Such as the walk from Hollywood and Highland to Melrose. Around the corner from that vibrant intersection, it turns into a tropical version of stuff you see in any midwestern suburb. It might not be pretty, and frustrating, but at least its interesting. All cities in the US have this quality, but each one is different. (Thank goodness).

And on another note, stop the hating. Cause when I come to your city and do the same thing, you'll see how the shoe fits. If I ever go to Paris, best believe I'll be doing an extensive tour of the inner ring suburbs where they're having conflict, safety permitting. No city is as pretty as people say it is.


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought this pic was interesting. "Novias: 15 anos" = Girlfriends: 15 years. Am I reading that right? That's just wrong lol.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't hate Los Angeles, just the planning isn't my taste thats all. I like the setting and beach life. Do you love L.A more than NYC or SFO, please explain why, I'd be interested to know..don't want to turn it into city vs city, just want some opinions.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Its not really planned at all. 

Its frustrating that you can't really walk around any area for more than a square mile without it tapering off, and I'll probably never move there until they have at least 75% of the stuff accessible by transit. Traffic is hell, and stuff is spaced so far apart, its absolutely essential now. If you were to condense it together, it would be a large walkable, area similar to Chicago. The thing is that there is a large disparity between the commercial streets and the housing. It seems like one never compliments the others like "eastern" cities. Still, I like it as much as NYC or my hometown though, just because there is a lot of shit to see that could keep you preoccupied for years, and they all share similarities between them. Contrary to what most people believe, its not a larger Temple Arizona or some run of the mill suburb. You can see smaller examples of it in any major urban city in the fringe areas or inner burbs (e.g. Queens). 

So overall, its frustrating because you could see what it could be, especially considering the popularity of it. It is in change right now, but it seems like small steps, and there is a lot to do. 

If I had Daley-like powers though, I'd run wild in that place.

Also, I'm not a fan of beach life at all. I find that boring. I don't like skiing, and I don't like mountain climbing. Basically, anything that falls under "outdoorsy" does nothing for me. So, I'm probably the last person to like LA, but I do.


----------



## JRinSoCal (Sep 21, 2005)

skysdalimit said:


> I thought this pic was interesting. "Novias: 15 anos" = Girlfriends: 15 years. Am I reading that right? That's just wrong lol.



LOL! That does sound wrong doesn't it? But actually novia also means 'bride' and by 15 anos they are referring to sweet 15 celebrations otherwise known as a 'quinceaneras' which are huge in mexican culture. So basically this shop sells sweet 15 and bridal dresses or gowns and accessories.


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

haha ok yeah now I understand. I was also wondering why "Baptisms and Communions" would be under that.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

aquablue said:


> Don't hate Los Angeles, just the planning isn't my taste thats all. I like the setting and beach life. Do you love L.A more than NYC or SFO, please explain why, I'd be interested to know..don't want to turn it into city vs city, just want some opinions.


LA is the city people love to hate and hate to love. You cannot help but notice that you are on a different world when you come out here. Not taking anything away from the other global cities (New York, London, Paris, Tokyo), Los Angeles is a uncontrollable force. No matter where you are in the world, you can easily see aspects of LA culture. You can be in Cairo, Hong Kong, Nairobi, or La Paz and see a 10 year old boy wearing a Kobe Bryant jersey listening to Snoop Dogg. Los Angeles has made earthquakes, freeways, traffic, sprawl, smog, glitz, glamor, fame, poverty, corruption, beaches, valleys, entertainment, gangs, fake brests, botox, bling, fake tans, LAnguage, and loads of other things a part of WORLD CULTURE. You cannot deny that. Sure LA has problems. Name me one city in the world that is perfect. ONE.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

LA looks like a very multicultural city. The Mountains are incredible, the beaches beatiful and the weather is gorgeous and the skyscrapers look cool. However I have to agree with some people here that LA looks a bit third worldish. I did not see any grand architecure and the city seems to be too suburban.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

^Oh no, not you again...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Third-worldish? Those pics were taken in the poorest of areas. If you were to head to the poor areas of Detroit, Philadelphia, and NYC, I don't think that they would look any different. Don't expect any "grand architecture." For that, you need to head out to West Los Angeles. How exactly is it suburban? Those streets are very vibrant, especially Broadway and the ones in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Don't hate Los Angeles, just the planning isn't my taste thats all. I like the setting and beach life. Do you love L.A more than NYC or SFO, please explain why, I'd be interested to know..don't want to turn it into city vs city, just want some opinions.


Why do you keep coming back to this thread? It's called an OPINION. I think you find it wrong for someone to prefer LA to SF and NYC. You're stupid.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Threehundred said:


> Los Angeles has made earthquakes, freeways, traffic, sprawl, smog, glitz, glamor, fame, poverty, corruption, beaches, valleys, entertainment, gangs, fake brests, botox, bling, fake tans, LAnguage, and loads of other things a part of WORLD CULTURE.


A little overboard with that list. Corruption? Poverty? Beaches? LA made that part of world culture? Or are you talking about LA's world image? I'll give you fashion and hollywood, but don't reach. Bling Bling is all them CMR boys and New Orleans. Culturally, the NO is indirectly responsible for all modern music and every subculture that grew out of it. 



> For that, you need to head out to West Los Angeles


Well LA is not really a place for "grand" architecture, because it was never meant to be on a grand scale. So you won't find that many planned intersections of monuments and buildings like NYC, Chicago and especially DC. There's scattered buildings, but it really sticks out based on the context. Some streets in LA really show their original size. Melrose Avenue actually reminded me of a street in Indianapolis.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

My definition of 'grand architecture' isn't limited to early 20th century architecture. I consider West LA to have 'grand architecture", whether it be ornate or exotic.


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Thank God I live in Chicago:banana:


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Nice photos, peolple, and city. Its nice to see a different view of Los Angeles, open up your eyes. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Please support the 2016 Chicago Summer Olympics. 
For more information please visit the offical website at http://chicago2016.org/

 CHICAGO BEARS-Miami SUPER BOWL XLI


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank God I DON'T.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Westsidelife said:


> My definition of 'grand architecture' isn't limited to early 20th century architecture. I consider West LA to have 'grand architecture", whether it be ornate or exotic.


Its more with size and scale. For Instance, Washington DC's downtown is modern, but it still feels like the city overpowers you. Its built so that wide streetscapes with buildings on both sides terminate at landmarks. I'm talking about citywide planning on a massive scale.










I saw this mostly in downtown LA and Wilshire.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

goonsta said:


> A little overboard with that list. Corruption? Poverty? Beaches? LA made that part of world culture? Or are you talking about LA's world image? I'll give you fashion and hollywood, but don't reach. Bling Bling is all them CMR boys and New Orleans. Culturally, the NO is indirectly responsible for all modern music and every subculture that grew out of it.


If New Orleans is responsible for all modern music, then that explains why music is so shitty nowadays.

And my last post, I refered to LA's global image.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

...i wonder if i will be able to "pre-ban" certain users from viewing some of my upcoming photo posts?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome thread! I've lived in LA for 15 years but have never dared to visit those areas...


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


> Why do you keep coming back to this thread? It's called an OPINION. I think you find it wrong for someone to prefer LA to SF and NYC. You're stupid.


Yes, and thats my opinion mr, insolent pig.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

goonsta said:


> Its more with size and scale. For Instance, Washington DC's downtown is modern, but it still feels like the city overpowers you. Its built so that wide streetscapes with buildings on both sides terminate at landmarks. I'm talking about citywide planning on a massive scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in D.C...its downtown is not all modern, there are many older buildings, some stunners if you look especially towards the eastern end. P.S, D.C downtown proper (office areas) is a little boring, I prefer georgetown or the other areas better


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Threehundred said:


> If New Orleans is responsible for all modern music, then that explains why music is so shitty nowadays.


what about modern music in the 60's?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ChicagoFan said:


> Thank God I live in Chicago:banana:


isn't it wayyyyyyyy too cold in winter?


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

FROM THE WEST SIDE TO THE EAST SIDE FROM THE VALLEY TO SOUTH SIDE I LOVE L.A. "WE LUV IT!!!!"


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Man those pictures are depressing. A lot of LA is third world ugly.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Ahh, if it isn't you again. So quick to judge, eh? "A lot?" Have you ever even been here? Those were taken in the poorest of areas. Of course they're going to look like that. That would be the case for areas of NYC, Philly, and Detroit as well.


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

all cities have an ugly side...if you learn to love that city its just the side that has the most charactor. 

nice shots.


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

Deanb said:


> isn't it wayyyyyyyy too cold in winter?


Well it is winter.


----------



## ChivDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, I think we all need to ignore the people who come to this thread thinking that the pictures posted represent the living conditions in 90 percent of Los Angeles. lol Obviously, the pictures are intended to focus mainly on the poor immigrant areas of the city. Maybe someone should open up a thread full of pictures of Malibu and Hollywood to add balance to some people's minds.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Westsidelife said:


> Ahh, if it isn't you again. So quick to judge, eh? "A lot?" Have you ever even been here? Those were taken in the poorest of areas. Of course they're going to look like that. That would be the case for areas of NYC, Philly, and Detroit as well.


Don't pay attention to those ignorants. I bet they have seen worst in their own backyard. 
They are just pretending, like if we don't know better.


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

Paddington said:


> Man those pictures are depressing. A lot of LA is third world ugly.


So are a lot of other cities so whats your point?

No city is perfect, I don't care what city it is.


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

ChivDevil said:


> *Maybe someone should open up a thread full of pictures of Malibu and Hollywood to add balance to some people's minds*.



Its been done, and I used to contribute photos of LA a lot. Yet these same trolls have nothing to say when you display upscale neighborhood. What they do is look (troll) for a reason to say something negative instead of saying good job for your hard work. These type of folks are fake. When have you seen any of them contribute any photos of their cities or any other city?

Its alright if you don't like a particular city, but to harp on it everytime you think you have some ammunition. Please give us all a break and go troll somewhere else. There are a a few cities I don't care much for, but I don't go around putting them down. Many times I will even view the photos (depending on the forumer who posted them) and I will give a nice comment about a city I don't care much for. Personally I can find something good about it.

Oh to the guy from Columbus, one of the forumers that visit on this trip with Goonsta was from Columbus. He got a chance to see the good and the bad. Yet he was still impressed with LA. In fact he told me the city blew him away in a good way, he totally didn't expect it.


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Paddington said:


> Man those pictures are depressing. A lot of LA is third world ugly.



You apparently don't know what a 3rd world city looks like. LA isn't nor any american city for that matter is that bad (3rd world conditons). Even the worse I've seen in the slums of Philly or East St Louis aren't as bad as what I've seen in parts of Mexico. Also in defense of Mexico, its not that bad compared to many parts of the world. I don't know if would be right to even say Mexico is 3rd world as opposed to other poor countries.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

For all the idiots who're complaining that LA looks like a third world place, don't forget, these too, are in LA.


----------



## Heliobatis Radians (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice shots of LA,I'll be going there myself in about 3 months.Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Heliobatis Radians (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice shots of LA.I'll be going there myself in about 3 months.Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## M II A II R II K (Mar 30, 2003)

Great compilation of photos there, very comprehensive.


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

It's nice to have a contrast of rich and poor areas. Most of the threads I've seen only show the rich areas and it tends to become rather repetitive. It's good to see people posting photos of what L.A residents will see and not the glamorous areas that tourists are likely to visit. 
I also find it quite amusing of how protective and offended some people can get just from one or two comments by foreign people who have obviously never been to L.A.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

SSC is full of haters. It's amazing.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It's much better than I thought, great city, seems vibrant.. 

I had been told that it was very dull, but it doesn't look dull at all in these pictures.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Metsada you will be amazed how vibrant this place is...


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Metsada you will be amazed how vibrant this place is...


Although you're right, theres always some idiot here that will always try to purposely debate that just to put the city down.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

ChrisLA said:


> I suspect there are too many brown people for them. Miami has cubans, but many of those cubans would also be considered white euopean in looks. An example is they will put down LA, but love San Diego. Anyone who know both these cities realize LA is far more urban and denser than San Diego. Yet this is never mentioned because that city/metro brown and black doesn't make up half the city's population like LA. SD is very suburban, but also very white and only its downtown for the most part would be considered urban.


thank you for this, now if we only had more people who could really understand it.

some of these trolls are something else, too much haterade is a bad thing.


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

Would it be ok with you if I posted some pics I found of LA?


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

ChrisLA said:


> You apparently don't know what a 3rd world city looks like. LA isn't nor any american city for that matter is that bad (3rd world conditons). Even the worse I've seen in the slums of Philly or East St Louis aren't as bad as what I've seen in parts of Mexico. Also in defense of Mexico, its not that bad compared to many parts of the world. I don't know if would be right to even say Mexico is 3rd world as opposed to other poor countries.



Cosign.

I dont know why the people on this thread keep talking about how bad LA's hoods look.

From what Ive seen in these pics LA hoods pale in comparison to hoods in the Midwest and East Coast.

I was gonna post pics comparing but I dont know if the thread starter will be pissed or not.

Would you mind?


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I love the gritty shots. Fantastic pics!

I found this picture especially intriguing.


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

*COMPTON*



















































































































































































http://www.urbandecay.ca/LOSANGELESCOMPTON1.htm


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Dr Funky said:


> Cosign.
> 
> I dont know why the people on this thread keep talking about how bad LA's hoods look.
> 
> ...



Obviously you didn't care if anybody minded or not since you went ahead and posted the pictures anyway... but from your comment above I'm now waiting for you to post the hoods from the Midwest and the East that will make Compton pale.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

LANative said:


> Although you're right, theres always some idiot here that will always try to purposely debate that just to put the city down.


Some?... there are many idiots that just love doing that. The motives? Who cares... but can't be good ones for sure.


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Obviously you didn't care if anybody minded or not since you went ahead and posted the pictures anyway... but from your comment above I'm now waiting for you to post the hoods from the Midwest and the East that will make Compton pale.



You asked for it

*CAMDEN*






















*PHILLY*





















*PITTSBURG*




















*The Bronx - 1970's*



















*DETROIT*



































*St. Louis*




















*Buffalo*



















*Niagara Falls*



























*Chicago*











*Newark*




















*Paterson, NJ*




















*Chester, PA*




















ect.... kay:


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

This is, by far, the worst illustration of LA that I have seen and I do not even see the point of it. If the intention was to show that parts of LA are slimy and grimy, then what's the purpose of stating the obvious? Every city has some areas that are gritty and that cannot be denied. Yet, the question is that would highlighting them do any good?

Most forumers who represent their cities on this forum attempt to put on the best face they can. Given then, showing the worst parts of LA really certainly doesn't do it much justice, particularly when it already doesn't enjoy a great reputation, unfairly I must add. Therefore, all this thread did was reinforce those negative perceptions, forcing some people to come to its defense.

I also don't understand the fixation of some people with grittiness and trash. It is precisely this fixation that has, on many occasions, prevented gentrification to occur as "preservists" attempted to preserve the "unique identity" and "excitement" of rundown neighborhoods.

Now, make no mistake. I have been to LA and loved it. It is one my favorite cities in the world, let alone USA. And I just don’t like it being torn to shreds!


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Shame some of those houses have just been abandoned. If refurbished they could make quite nice family homes. Especially the ones in Newark there the typical sort of suburban houses you see in most cities.


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

seattlehawk said:


> This is, by far, the worst illustration of LA that I have seen and I do not even see the point of it. If the intention was to show that parts of LA are slimy and grimy, then what's the purpose of stating the obvious? Every city has some areas that are gritty and that cannot be denied. Yet, the question is that would highlighting them do any good?
> 
> Most forumers who represent their cities on this forum attempt to put on the best face they can. Given then, showing the worst parts of LA really certainly doesn't do it much justice, particularly when it already doesn't enjoy a great reputation, unfairly I must add. Therefore, all this thread did was reinforce those negative perceptions, forcing some people to come to its defense.
> 
> ...


My purpose wasnt to bash LA. I love LA, they gave birth to lowriding kay: 

My purpose was to show that it was one of the nicest looking places in the country, even in the ghettos.

Now as far as crime rates, thats another story. LA is home to some of the most dangerous areas in the country.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Compton is one of the most dangerous areas in the country...but that is not LA. The City of Los Angeles was recently named the second safest city in the US after New York City.


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

*I wanna for myself*

Nice pics man. Everytime you La-La Land its downtown, Hollywood hills or sum nice shit. You showed parts i might have the courage to walk around after dark. I have to agree with a post i saw saying La is different. Which is good. It like part mexican-american=


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

*I wanna for myself*

Nice pics man. Everytime you La-La Land its downtown, Hollywood hills or sum nice shit. You showed parts i might have the courage to walk around after dark. I have to agree with a post i saw saying La is different. Which is good. It like part mexican+asian+european+african=AMERICANS.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Dr Funky said:


> Now as far as crime rates, thats another story. LA is home to some of the most dangerous areas in the country.


To be honest, LA's crime rates are not that bad compared to other cities in America. LA is the second safest big city after NYC and i work all over town including the Ghettos at night. Its not as bad as its made out to be. believe me.


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> To be honest, LA's crime rates are not that bad compared to other cities in America. LA is the second safest big city after NYC and i work all over town including the Ghettos at night. Its not as bad as its made out to be. believe me.


really?

I was talking to someone who said that two sheriffs helicopters got shot out of the sky with Automatic weapons one time.......


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

From Wikipedia:

_Despite negative stereotypes, Los Angeles fares relatively well when compared to other large cities, with a total crime index lower than that of San Francisco, Chicago, Atlanta, and Boston as of 2006. Among the largest cities in the United States, only New York City and San Diego have lower overall crime rates._

LA is actually the second safest big city in the United States after New York City. The crime rates here have been steadily declining for the past couple of years.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LA is great! :cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

palabrass
"it seems very dirty and poor..."

First of all this could not be farther from the truth.

You just don't get it. This is not a boring thread portraying Beverly Hills and Malibu.
This is the "real" LA with delicious grit. Shows how fascinating an American city can be.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Great photos! I love the see photos of run down sides of town.

By the way, this is not the only LA people.


----------



## Hyelifels (Sep 21, 2009)

Love LA. Great photos of the real LA.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah it`s diverse, good for L.A:cheers:


----------

